# This is what someone told me about buttercup



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

It sounds like she is going through organ failure. My reason for this belief is that she has a slightly squishy abdomen which can mean ascites, but if she is if getting purple in her comb it's a sign she isn't getting enough oxygen. If she doesn't sound raspy it could quite possibly be heart failure or even an infection or an issue within her lungs. I can't say for sure since I'm not a vet but it's my guess. Is she mark vaccinated? Another case could be Mareks! You see they can still get the disease as the vaccine doesn't prevent it. But rather it hides it so she could also potentially be suffering the effects from it. If there's any possible way you could send her body in for research or a necropsy if she passes. That would be a good idea. But you probably also want to bury her. I'm really sorry and I hope for the best for her but really without medical attention all to can do is hope or help her along the . Again it's hard I understand your pain


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm so sorry! Wish their was a way she could recover!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm so sorry! Wish their was a way she could recover!


They also said this 

Organ failure is the failure of an organ when it's beginning to die. 
And ascites is a infection caused by it where an organ I think either the liver or kidney begins secreting fluids into the abdomen. It can take months to fill the abdomen. It can be drained by a vet if diagnosed. But it returns. You can drain it at home but you should learn from a professional because you could hit an organ.
I know where all the organs are in the body and even I can't do it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ascites is also a sign of internal laying. You didn't mention the squishy belly before. 

There just isn't anything any of us can tell you to help in this situation. This far beyond what we can do from a distance. 

It's hard, I know. Unfortunately it's what we face often with chickens. Losing them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Ascites is also a sign of internal laying. You didn't mention the squishy belly before.
> 
> There just isn't anything any of us can tell you to help in this situation. This far beyond what we can do from a distance.
> 
> It's hard, I know. Unfortunately it's what we face often with chickens. Losing them.


What.. I’m so sad  what is internal laying..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's where the parts of the egg that are supposed to travel down to have a shell applied ends up in the abdomen instead. That's why I said the only fix is spaying because there is no way to stop it or control it.

How sure are you that her belly is squishy? Did you compare it to her sister?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's where the parts of the egg that are supposed to travel down to have a shell applied ends up in the abdomen instead. That's why I said the only fix is spaying because there is no way to stop it or control it.
> 
> How sure are you that her belly is squishy? Did you compare it to her sister?


Yep I think it’s squishy.. I don’t know for sure actually I don’t know how squishy feels like


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I'm so sorry!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yep I think it’s squishy.. I don’t know for sure actually I don’t know how squishy feels like


Is her belly larger and softer than her sister's? 

This is why it's so hard helping you with your birds. You read this stuff and take it as gospel and head off in the wrong direction. And trying to convince you that you're off track is so hard. 

The purple comb does mean something but I've yet to see a pic of that purple comb.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Is her belly larger and softer than her sister's?
> 
> This is why it's so hard helping you with your birds. You read this stuff and take it as gospel and head off in the wrong direction. And trying to convince you that you're off track is so hard.
> 
> The purple comb does mean something but I've yet to see a pic of that purple comb.


Her comb is not that purple anymore. I hope you tell me that person said is wrong because I dont want it to be like what they said..well it looks larger since hers doesnt have feathers on.. but i think it is a bit more squishier.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The sky is always falling with your birds. Yes, something is wrong but we can't rely on what you tell us because you go off half cocked on tangents that mean nothing. We'll try to walk you through stuff but we need you to be calm and be able to stand back and just observe for a while what you see. That is one of the most important tools you have. Your eyes and ears.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The sky is always falling with your birds. Yes, something is wrong but we can't rely on what you tell us because you go off half cocked on tangents that mean nothing. We'll try to walk you through stuff but we need you to be calm and be able to stand back and just observe for a while what you see. That is one of the most important tools you have. Your eyes and ears.


Sorry I had to use a dictionary to figure out what your talking about. Im telling the truth im already calm im actually telling you what i see but I dont hear anything only buttercup sometimes talks idk how to explain it but like talking softly.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Her comb is not that purple anymore. I hope you tell me that person said is wrong because I dont want it to be like what they said..well it looks larger since hers doesnt have feathers on.. but i think it is a bit more squishier.


What you are being told are POSSIBILITIES of what MAY be wrong. The information is accurate as far as it goes, but may not be true for your hen, so don't give up thinking there is no hope.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> What you are being told are POSSIBILITIES of what MAY be wrong. The information is accurate as far as it goes, but may not be true for your hen, so don't give up thinking there is no hope.


OK thanks for making me worry less I hope buttercup isnt that bad..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I never give up until the bird is beyond help.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> I never give up until the bird is beyond help.


Yeah Me too


----------

